# Ductus Venosus



## kathleenl (Jan 5, 2011)

Morning,
Can anyone guide me to the most appropriate cpt code to check the ductus venosus in a fetus.  I am leaning towards fetal doppler and or echo codes 76820-76828..however I just can't find the appropriate description showing this particular area of the fetal cardiovascular system.  Any help is appreciated.
Thanks! 
-Kathleen


----------

